# What do you think of NONSUCH, I perso like them as a Label 4 quality Renaissance LP



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay folks, I wont lie, swear to, I absolutly love NONSUCH offerings so far, there LP's are said by some I know to be so-so =medium, I think it's wrongful to say that, since if you put some treble there fine-sounding, I have at least 10 NONSUCH they never disappointed me, In ancient lore Renaissance credo Franco-flemish art-school of Kingdom of Burgundy.

Therefore I endorse them, their Lps. A specialist of baroque, mentioned this about em being so-so, Philistine I say to this, this is so rubbish.

Anecdote by the way GOD exist, here why , today my father refuse to lend me money for ciggies, I was devastated since so addicted to some tobacco and not smoking. I depended on the kindness of others, and it's show today and 3 time these weeks, sure there are rich jerks , cheap jerk who will spit on ya, and laugh at your sorrow forget about them , they will be judge at the end of time...
:devil:

As for the kind human soul= les gens Empathiques , & bien pensant que dieu vous garde, he takes an elevator straight to heaven, no St. Pieter judging his soul or it's karma hey?

Bene & Salute! thanks for reading folks , ladies & Gentelmen's.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I like them too, they've explored a lot of lesser known repertoire, and actually focused on it - both old and new music, including premiere recordings.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a nonesuch recording I'd like to hear but there is no transfer, Rifkin playing Wilaert


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Are they still in business? Back in the old days - 50 years ago roughly, Nonesuch was a vital part of my musical upbringing and downfall. The recording, the first, of Raff's 5th symphony opened my ears to alternative paths in music that has never ended. The Horenstein Mahler 1 & 3 were great, the 6th much less so. And where else could I hear the musical ideas of Morton Subotnick? Great label, although even then I recognized that the pressings weren't all that great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2019)

mbhaub said:


> Are they still in business?...


They are certainly still in business, but I don't think they focus too much on Classical these days. They record the Kronos Quartet and I have their release of Schnittke String Quartets.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> There's a nonesuch recording I'd like to hear but there is no transfer, Rifkin playing Wilaert
> 
> View attachment 121964


I have this one , mon cher ami Mandryka, and it's very good


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> There's a nonesuch recording I'd like to hear but there is no transfer, Rifkin playing Wilaert


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> There's a nonesuch recording I'd like to hear but there is no transfer, Rifkin playing Wilaert
> 
> View attachment 121964


I owned that on LP. It was one of my first early music purchase (1970s?), but I recall enjoying it. I would love to see it on CD.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Baron Scarpia said:


> They are certainly still in business, but I don't think they focus too much on Classical these days. They record the Kronos Quartet and I have their release of Schnittke String Quartets.











IIRC this was Nonesuch's breakthrough move into rock. One of the best rock albums of this century, And an RIAA gold album. In addition to Wilco, Nonesuch has many other jazz and rock artists.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Mandryka said:
> 
> 
> > There's a nonesuch recording I'd like to hear but there is no transfer, Rifkin playing Wilaert
> ...


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Concerning Rifkin / Nonesuch there was this interesting release, unfortunately rather amateurish in execution:

https://www.discogs.com/Antoine-BusnoisNonesuch-Consort-Joshua-Rifkin-Chansons/release/3484820


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

There also was a number of vocal releases with the Roger Blanchard ensemble. The choir part sounded in my ears under-rehersed, but on the same LPs were also interesting instrumental pieces. Particularly interesting was the late Pierre Froidebise's contributions on the great F.C .Schnitger organ in Alkmaar (Attaignant, Schlick, Cabezon e.g.).


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

premont said:


> Concerning Rifkin / Nonesuch there was this interesting release, unfortunately rather amateurish in execution:
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Antoine-BusnoisNonesuch-Consort-Joshua-Rifkin-Chansons/release/3484820


Their rendition of Busnois' chanson _Seule à par moy_ sung by Diana Tramontini is especially beautiful.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Steve Reich has been with Nonesuch for many years.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

premont said:


> There also was a number of vocal releases with the Roger Blanchard ensemble. The choir part sounded in my ears under-rehersed, but on the same LPs were also interesting instrumental pieces. Particularly interesting was the late Pierre Froidebise's contributions on the great F.C .Schnitger organ in Alkmaar (Attaignant, Schlick, Cabezon e.g.).


Quite a few of those Blanchard recordings are available through bibliothèque nationale de France, they sing like they're singing Brahms but it's charming, and there's a sense of commitment, I think deprofundis is very keen.

There's also quite a lot of Pierre Froidebise's recordings available, at Alkmaar and elsewhere. I will give them a listen.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Quite a few of those Blanchard recordings are available through bibliothèque nationale de France, they sing like they're singing Brahms but it's charming, and there's a sense of commitment, I think deprofundis is very keen.
> 
> There's also quite a lot of Pierre Froidebise's recordings available, at Alkmaar and elsewhere. I will give them a listen.


This is my preferred Blanchard recording, most singing is OVPP (even if a bit amateurish at times) and the instrumental contributions are very nice:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/non1058.htm

I suppose you have heard his Machaut Messe.

Concerning Froidebise I know - other than his contribution to the Blanchard LPs - only his recording of French Baroque organ music and the Bach LP, both played at Alkmaar. The Schnitger organ is right-out unsuited for French music unfortunately, because the interpretation is grandiose.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Under the leadership of Teresa "Tracey" Sterne, the coordinator of the Nonesuch division of Elektra from 1964 to 1979, Nonesuch put out records that woke up a large young audience to music they'd never otherwise have been able to hear, from contemporary classical to forgotten Americana to early European music to the ethnic recordings of the Explorer Series, started in 1967 with the help of Peter Siegel, a series which set the stage for what became a new genre in the record business, so-called "world music.". Teresa Sterne was a classical pianist with an adventurous appreciation of all kinds of music. For many my age, she provided an education in the vast breadth of musical expression. You could pick up pretty much any Nonesuch album and know that it wouldn't be a dud. Unfortunately putting out so many albums that were daring for the times lost the company money, and she was fired in 1979. Many great musicians protested her firing, but the company stuck with their decision. She died in 2000. 

Usually it's musicians we celebrate and record company executives we bemoan, but in this case I think we have a clear example of an executive who deserves our gratitude for opening the ears of so many young listeners to the treasures of the world's music.


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> View attachment 121983
> 
> 
> IIRC this was Nonesuch's breakthrough move into rock. One of the best rock albums of this century, And an RIAA gold album. In addition to Wilco, Nonesuch has many other jazz and rock artists.


The story behind is quite nice. Wilco were recording for Reprise; they recorded Yankee Hotel Foxtrot and Reprise refused to release it and they got kicked out of the company. They moved the recording around and Nonesuch decided to release it. The funny thing is that Nonesuch is a subsidiary label of Reprise. So they got kicked out and re-signed by the same company.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

From my point of view, and my limited experience with Nonesuch, I have no problem with the label. I actually like it quite a bit.

The only Nonesuch LP's I own are their "Spectrum" series, and new music LP's. These are mid to late 20th century classical music by composers such as: Elliott Carter, Charles Wuorinen, Joseph Schwantner, Joseph Druckman, etc. So, I like the label for recording quite a bit of music from one of my favorite periods.

And, from a sound quality standpoint, it's hard to find recordings with any better soundstage and imaging. All of the recordings own, have a wide and deep soundstage, and individual musicians are distinctly defined in space within that soundstage. Really palpable.

Most of the albums in this series tend to look like this.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Their rendition of Busnois' chanson _Seule à par moy_ sung by Diana Tramontini is especially beautiful.


Yes, and I also recall that I liked _Bel Acueil_ and _A Que Ville_ very much. Interesting enough Taruskin plays gamba on this LP. I digitized it many years ago, and may be able to find it again.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The Nonesuch set of the Brandenburg Concertos conducted by Karl Ristenpart was my introduction to Baroque music.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

premont said:


> Interesting enough Taruskin plays gamba on this LP.


Taruskin started out as a cellist. In 1966 when he was a graduate student at Columbia musicologist Paul Henry Lang assigned him a paper on the historical transition from viola da gamba to cello. Taruskin learned to play gamba when he did the research for that paper. He borrowed an instrument from a fellow student, got hooked, and got a reputation for being interested in early music. He became involved in early music performance at Columbia as a choral conductor and outside the university as a gambist. Taruskin played the viola da gamba with the Aulos Ensemble from the late seventies to the late eighties, but he has not played the instrument for many years.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I have at least 100 Nonesuch vinyl LPs. Mostly from the "old days". The Nonesuch label was one of the first classical labels I encountered back in my youth, and because the records were generally less costly than most of the "major labels". I stocked up on Nonesuch. Many of my favorite recordings reside on Nonesuch vinyl. (I cannot access any of those recordings at present. I'm currently in moving mode and have packed up hundreds of vinyl in moving crates, separating them by label. The Nonesuch filled a box and a half, each box holding about 85 discs. It will be a great joy to finally unpack that box and get the chance to spin the discs again.)

I note that I prefer Nonesuch for its modern/contemporary music releases.

From images at Discogs, a handful of my favorite Nonesuch discs:

































… and, of course, this one:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

In the days of vinyl, they didn't use virgin vinyl, and the pressings weren't all that great, but they were cheap, and usually had good informative liner notes.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

View attachment 122044
Hey deprofundis! I didn't know you had an album out!


----------

